# Strange 16-bit program error



## azerak (Jan 3, 2001)

Hello

I've run into a weird problem in windows 98. Many EXE files that I've tried to launch keep failing with this error:

"Too many other files are in use by 16-bit programs. Quit one or more 16-bit programs, or increase the file value in the FILES command in your Config.sys file."

I took a snapshot of the alert here: http://mike.digithought.net/windowsprob.gif

The weird thing about this problem is that I had no other applications open besides the windows operating system, and I don't have any startup programs loading. I checked the config file, and it had a value of 10 under the FILES command. I tried increasing this to as much as 70, and it had no effect. I've even tried doing a clean install of windows, and the problem still occurs. It appears to be happening to pretty much all third party executables. Any help on this would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## RandyJ (Jan 3, 2001)

You can check the programs running with the Task Manager... (press CTL-ALT-DEL)... and see what programs are running at the time. (not all programs are even listed here that are running). What is running at the time?


----------

